# Best treats for my very fussy chi



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

Appologies in advance if youve all been asked this before,but what treats /chews would you recommend for my really fussy, picky chi, think ive tried everything that pets at home and local pet stores can offer lol! chilli hates everything,:foxes15:he did like dehydrated chicken but it gave him a sore throat and he couldnt swallow properly all that day,so that was out!! 

Id love to give him little rewards and something for him to chew, it would be really great to see him get excited about treats but im at a loss now:dontknow:ive bought loads of stuff and had to give it to friends and family they love that chilli is a lil fuss pot... there dogs are getting spoiled by me lol!!thanks in advancexxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter has tried so many treats i even have a thread about all of them LOL...but im not familiar with u.k treats


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> dexter has tried so many treats i even have a thread about all of them LOL...but im not familiar with u.k treats


lol I remember Dexters treat list thread..does he still have that many treats these days or does he just have his favorites?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> lol I remember Dexters treat list thread..does he still have that many treats these days or does he just have his favorites?


haha! well it slimmed down due to some unexpected flyin critters in the house...i had to throw everything out and start fresh :foxes15:


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Poppy is by no means fussy!!! In fact she eats anything! But her favourites are fish4dogs fish skins treats. You can get them from petplanet online. They are made only from fish skin so fat free, and very hard so they are good to chew away on. They are a bit smelly but nothing like tripe chews. She also loves liver treats, like liver cake, there are quite a few online shops which make home made treats, if u do a search. We usually get ours at fun dog shows & pop them in the freezer. 
Lilyskitchen or dogswithtaste are good examples, tho I usually get mine from local companies cos they are on stalls at local dog shows


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If I was in the UK I would get the ostrich chews! A friend from there sent us some and they were a terrific treat/chew. They are like dried strips of ostrich and they become 'stringy' when chewed and can really clean/floss teeth. We don't have those in the US but I wish we did. 

Other than that, its just up to your dog as to what they like. I personally don't buy or feed any treats that are made in china. Read the ingredients and try to stay away from wheat, soy, corn, sugar, and salt. Natural treats are best.

Edit: I believe this is what we had that Brody LOVED .... This site has a lot of good options!

Ostrich Meat: Great Deals on Natural Dog Treats at zooplus


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I give mine Ziwi peak treats


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Liver treats and bully sticks are #1 with every dog that every came through our home. No one can resist!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...it's the "freeze dried beef liver" ones I was talking about 
You can break them in tiny pieces and use them for training too!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I give Amberleah Wellness puppy treats she loves them and she is the pickiest eater ever, I have to hand feed her, stick food in her mouth then she will eat then. Spoiled.


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

I cook a large pack of chicken thighs each weekend and then tear it up into bite sized pieces. I put it in ziploc bags and freeze all but one bag and then just pull them out as I need a new one. I use the chicken for training, treats, food toppers, to mix in yogurt, etc.


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

Some really helpfull advice as always thank you everybody,chilli says he wants too try em all......:cheer:yey! healthy treats at last, im off to do some online shopping now i know what to look out forxxx


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Like Brodysmum suggested, the ostrich chews in the UK are excellent, though I never have got them (since obviously I am in the US)

I'm not sure if they have them in the UK, but Old Mother Hubbard's Chicken 'n Apples treats are one of the few treats my Chihuahua loves.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine all love Ziwi Peak treats - and antlers to chew!!

Fizzy showing of his antler chew


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Fizzy is so sweet.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If he likes dehydrated chicken, but it is too dry for his throat, you might want to try boiled chicken. Doesn't sound too exciting, but if he liked plain chicken one way it seems worth a try another way.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie loves the lamb ziwipeak treats! She also loves the dehydrated liver. She's kind of picky too, and she's not a fan of any kind of cookie treat. Oh! She LOVES the apple dental bones make by Zukes, an American company. Zukes Z–Bones – Dental Bones for Dogs


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

EmberLuvu said:


> Like Brodysmum suggested, the ostrich chews in the UK are excellent, though I never have got them (since obviously I am in the US)
> 
> Yeah ! i liked the sound of these, thanks brodysmum, got em on orderxx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip,he does like chicken,but i dont know if hell eat it boiled as he doesnt seem to like soft food lil fuss pantsxx


----------



## Braveheartdogs (Nov 15, 2011)

If you are looking for training treats I would use human products like tiny pieces of boiled chicken, string cheese, feta cheese, etc. It is fine to use people food as long as it is in a training context and not fed from the table. I use this for training all the time.

For a dog treat, I use those little beef dingo cat treats for some of my small dogs. I also use the wellness soft treats. For hard cookies, have you tried the little tiny bones, darn it, I don't know the brand but they have like peanut butter and jelly flavored and I think apple flavored or something? You could also make cookies yourself


----------

